# .



## PMueller1 (10. August 2013)

.


----------



## Crysis nerd (10. August 2013)

Das geht wohl nicht nur mit PHP. Bzw. wenn dann nur mit blöden Tricks. z.B. eine dauernde Weiterleitung (ohne Pause) auf immer wieder das selbe Script, außer es ist die entsprechende Uhrzeit. In dem Fall wird der Nutzer woanders hin weitergeleitet. Aber abgesehen davon, dass das sowieso absolut dämlich wäre, glaube ich nichtmal, dass es funktioniert, weil Browser nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Weiterleitungen aufhören und einen Fehler anzeigen.
Also JavaScript ist hier wohl das beste, auch wenn ich JS normalerweise auch nicht mag.

mfg


----------



## Crymes (10. August 2013)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe muss ein .php Skript vom Browser aufgerufen werden, von selbst aus macht es nichts.
Man müsste das evt. mit javascript realisieren, dass dann zu einer bestimmten Zeit das .php Skript aufruft.


----------



## PMueller1 (10. August 2013)

.


----------



## Crysis nerd (10. August 2013)

Ja, das ist aber generell das Problem. PHP ist, wie du schon sagst, eine serverseitige Sprache. D.h. es liefert stumpfes HTML an den Besucher aus. Das machen alle serverseitigen Sprachen so und da kannst du nichts zeit gesteuertes mit machen. Du brauchst eine client seitige Sprache o.ä. und da ist _immer_ die Möglichkeit, dass der Besucher das ausgeschaltet hat. Du kannst auch mit flash was machen, oder Silverlight (iwas von MS) oder sonstwas. Aber alles das kann der Besucher aussschalten. 
Also: Du kannst es nicht garantieren dass der Benutzer weitergeleitet wird. Du kannst ihn maximal warnen mit noscript Bereichen oder sonstigem.

mfg

PS: heißt du Phillip?


----------



## PMueller1 (10. August 2013)

.


----------



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

Falsch!

Warum gibts dann Funktionen wie time() oder getYear() in php?

Natürlich kannst du das machen!

Ich kann dir ein Beispiel programmieren, wenn du magst!


----------



## Crysis nerd (15. August 2013)

milesdavis: Es geht darum, dass der User auf eine Seite geht und dort wartet... nix tut und dann auf einmal wird er weitergeleitet. Klar kann PHP weiterleiten wenn gerade in dem Moment die Seite aufgerufen wird. Aber darum gings nicht, wenn ich den Threadersteller nicht ganz falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. August 2013)

.


----------



## milesdavis (16. August 2013)

Dürften wir den konkreten Anwendungsfall erfahren?


----------



## PMueller1 (17. August 2013)

.


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2013)

najut, bei sowas reichts, wenn man einfach schaut, ob beim aktuellen aktualisieren der seite/seiten aufruf die zeitspanne überschritten wurde. da brauchs keinen automatismus *find* man könnte per js-timer noch ne restlaufzeit anzeigen lassen, die dann ein "abgelaufen" ausgibt bla - aber is halt wieder js ^^ wäre aber mMn ne nette optionale idee.


----------



## Supeq (27. August 2013)

Was man machen könnte, wäre ein auto-refresh mit HTML und die gewünschte Seite dann mit PHP regeln!


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="4">
```

"Refresh alle 4 Sekunden"^^


----------



## Th1eUser (7. September 2013)

PMueller1 schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit Javascript ist nur, dass man das einfach abschalten kann, deshalb hätte ich gerne eine alternative lösung


 
Mit neueren Firefox-Versionen geht das nicht mehr so einfach.

Eine Lösung wäre, dass das Premium-Feature auch nur mit Javascript funktioniert.


----------

